# 1st Archtop Guitar



## mitch (Aug 19, 2011)

I really just started real woodworking about a 1yr ago, jumped right into building a solid-body electric guitar after doing a bit of reading. Built a couple of those and now I'm taking a shot at building an Arch-top. Been working on it for a few months before I found this forum.


----------



## Chris86 (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

awesome! I'll be keeping an eye on this thread for sure.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

It looks to be coming along nicely!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That looks beautiful so far. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread. I love guitar builds. Great work.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks great so far. Interesting thread, I will follow this one. What's the purpose of the shallow holes in pic #3? Do they help you to get a consistent thickness?


----------



## mitch (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks all, I'm lucky enough to be good friends with a professional luthier so I have *a* *lot* of help and advise. Yeah Longknife the holes help keep your top's thickness consistent. Also leaves you with an easier surface to carve out...almost half your wood is removed by the drilling and you don't have to keep checking your thickness every 2 minutes.

Cutting out the F-holes








Doing a bit of clean up









Beginning to fit the braces. I'm going to use parallel bracing as opposed to X bracing.








then I shave off the carbon marks


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Interesting post, and reading. Like some of the others, I will try to follow this post and learn.


----------



## mitch (Aug 19, 2011)

Well I'm just learning too so if anyone has any tips they'd be appreciated. Actually joined the forum because I would like to do some cabinetry...but this is taking up all my free time. Here's how the bracing turned out








Besides my guitar builder friend I'm also using a book by Archtop builder Benedetto..lots of info there.








This is what I'm using for the sides. Laminate of 2 maple veneers and 1 flamed maple..


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Fine looking project so far. I cheated and made a hollow body "arch top" that has no arch to the top. Yours looks much nicer so far. It's a heck of a project to tackle but will be worth it in the end, for sure.

I may have to add this one to the tutorials thread if it keeps going like this...


----------



## mitch (Aug 19, 2011)

OK...once I get the side laminates milled to final thickness it's time to glue them together using the side molds. I'm using some plastic film and cardboard to keep any indentations from happening.








Then just clamp 'em up...it's a good idea to have someone help here as it usually takes about 3 1/2 hands








Here's how the one side turned out.


----------



## ramser (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm building my second archtop. Have decided I got lucky bending the sides on the first as I have ruined a lot of good wood on this one. I've not read about laminating the sides. Do you still have to steam bend the laminations? How thick are they?


----------



## mitch (Aug 19, 2011)

I'll have to check my notes on the thickness I used but they were pretty darn thin. 3 pieces each, around 1/16th" thick if I recall. Thin enough that if you're using a figured veneer for the outside you have to careful not to sand through it.
You don't have to steam the sides, the glue gives you enough wetness to allow them to bend. You do need about extra hands though when trying to get them in the cauls....they slip around a good bit...so get some help.


----------



## mitch (Aug 19, 2011)

Here are the sides being glued together with the neck and tail block


----------



## ramser (Feb 19, 2012)

Greatly appreciate the tips. Will have to give it a try as I seem to be breaking a lot of expensive wood at the bending iron.


----------



## Lancer33 (Dec 9, 2011)

Simply in awe....will be following this closely.


----------

